# Hey Guys, Just Ordered A New Pm-1054tv. Anyone Got The Good, Bad Or Ugly About One?



## BridgeClone (Feb 21, 2016)

Really excited about this machine. I have a PM-45M and I'm ready to move up to a knee mill Bridgeport clone.  Has anyone used these new larger PM's yet? If so, what do you think?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't used one, But sure looking foreword to your pic's and review.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 21, 2016)

I know of two guys who have bought the larger PMs, and they both seem to like them (neither are internet/forum types). Sorry, that's all I have.

But I second kd4gij's request for pics and a review.


----------



## Critter14 (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently got my 1054. Just finishing up with the VFD install. Can't wait to start making some chips. The fit and finish on my machine are great.


----------



## zmotorsports (Feb 23, 2016)

They should be similar to my 935 as I believe they came out of the same factory, Matt told me they have the same 3hp head on the 935, 949 and the 1054.  If so, I am tickled to death with the overall quality of my "little" 9x35 from Matt.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 23, 2016)

zmotorsports said:


> They should be similar to my 935 as I believe they came out of the same factory, Matt told me they have the same 3hp head on the 935, 949 and the 1054.  If so, I am tickled to death with the overall quality of my "little" 9x35 from Matt.
> 
> Mike.



:+1:


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 23, 2016)

Critter14 said:


> I recently got my 1054. Just finishing up with the VFD install. Can't wait to start making some chips. The fit and finish on my machine are great.



Pics please!


----------

